# Kayaks at Mobile boat show



## chirofish85 (Feb 3, 2014)

A guy I know is going to be doing a demo at the Mobile boat show. If you are searching for a new one go and check it out. I think he will have the prowler there.


----------



## Rodney0902 (Dec 26, 2012)

I am not sure what all kayaks will be there. But there will be a good size pool to test the kayaks out in. Plus on saturday there will be 3 different kayak seminars.
11:00 Hayes Anderson-Bass fishing from a kayak
1:00 Damian Bosarge-Kayak rigging and layout
3:00 Blake Walters-inshore species from a kayak


----------

